# God Bless our Troops



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Different Christmas Poem--
*
The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light, I 
gazed round the room and I cherished the sight. 
My wife was asleep, her head on my chest, My daughter 
beside me, angelic in rest.



Outside the snow fell, a blanket of white, 
Transforming the yard to a winter delight. 
The sparkling lights in the tree I believe, Completed 
the magic that was Christmas Eve.



My eyelids were heavy, my breathing was deep, Secure 
and surrounded by love I would sleep. 
In perfect contentment, or so it would seem, So I 
slumbered, perhaps I started to dream.



The sound wasn't loud, and it wasn't too near, But I 
opened my eyes when it tickled my ear. 
Perhaps just a cough, I didn't quite know, Then the 
sure sound of footsteps outside in the snow.



My soul gave a tremble, I struggled to hear, And I 
crept to the door just to see who was near. 
Standing out in the cold and the dark of the night, A 
lone figure stood, his face weary and tight.



A soldier, I puzzled, some twenty years old, Perhaps a 
Marine, huddled here in the cold. 
Alone in the dark, he looked up and smiled, Standing 
watch over me, and my wife and my child.



"What are you doing?" I asked without fear, "Come in 
this moment, it's freezing out here! 
Put down your pack, brush the snow from your sleeve, 
You should be at home on a cold Christmas Eve!"



For barely a moment I saw his eyes shift, Away from 
the cold and the snow blown in drifts.. 
To the window that danced with a warm fire's light



Then he sighed and he said "Its really all right, I'm out here by choice. 
I'm here every night." 
"It's my duty to stand at the front of the line, That 
separates you from the darkest of times.



No one had to ask or beg or implore me, I'm proud to 
stand here like my fathers before me. 
My Gramps died at '


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

*good one*

Great post shooter.....are you still here in the states....or are ya back in theater! I owe you a beer or two, three, or four!!!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

texacajun said:


> Great post shooter.....are you still here in the states....or are ya back in theater! I owe you a beer or two, three, or four!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas


I totally agree with ole Mike, but especially on oweing you a few beers. What are both of you doing this afternoon? Would love to meet you guys for a few beers and maybe a game of pool or something.

Derek


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Fine words. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I wish I could but I'm back in Iraq. I flew out on the 15th of Dec. I was in the states for 15 days. Away for 6 and a half months and 15 days to make up for lost time with the family is just not enough. Sorry we could not hook up but time was short and I had a lot of catching up to do. I should be back in June if all goes well and we will hook up for sure.

Shooter


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Shooter Where are you Faluga or Bagdad? Stay Safe Man!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm in Baghdad. I've was up in Tal Afar for a while but man is it cold up there. I travel all over Iraq, but Baghdad is my home. As much as I fly, I expect any day for them to issue me my very own Blackhawk. Flying is the only way to go over here to stay safe. To many IED's and VBIED's for my personal taste's. Thanks for the kind words.

Shooter


----------



## WAF150 (Jan 29, 2006)

*God Bless Our Troops*

Great post shooter,THANK YOU and all the others that fight for the freedom we enjoy today.TOO MANY PEOPLE TAKE OUR FREEDOM FOR GRANTED.


----------

